# Guardians of the Flame Series



## loki09789 (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone else here read the Guardian of the Flames series.  I stopped reading them after book 3 or 4, which ever one was "The Warrior Lives".  I liked them quite a bit.


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 16, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Anyone else here read the Guardian of the Flames series.  I stopped reading them after book 3 or 4, which ever one was "The Warrior Lives".  I liked them quite a bit.


Tell me a little about the plot and storyline... :asian:


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 16, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Anyone else here read the Guardian of the Flames series.  I stopped reading them after book 3 or 4, which ever one was "The Warrior Lives".  I liked them quite a bit.




I read the first three or so a few years back. I really enjoyed them and always intended to finish the series but never did. Not my favorite series ever, but reasonably well written and interesting if you are in to that sort of thing. Which I am.


-Rob


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 16, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> Tell me a little about the plot and storyline... :asian:



Admitedly, it is a cliche Fantasy novel plot:  A group of college students playing a D&D type role playing game (RPG) are transported to an alternate reality  The game master/professor had been using the RPG as a training program to prepare them for a mission on the 'other side.' It gets bigger from there, but that is the beginning.

I liked the dialogue and character interaction a lot, and thought the synthesis of magic/science and engineering as well as the other side/this side culture shocks that come out are really engaging.

I think it might be hard to find in print now, I don't see it on the shelves around here lately.  A fun, fast read with a sprinkling of grit and gruesome.  Not a Tolkien knock off either, which is refreshing in the Fantasy Genre.
It dabbles in the Arthurian legends and some of the Medieval legend stuff that most modern fantasy is stolen/adapted from.


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 17, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Admitedly, it is a cliche Fantasy novel plot:  A group of college students playing a D&D type role playing game (RPG) are transported to an alternate reality  The game master/professor had been using the RPG as a training program to prepare them for a mission on the 'other side.' It gets bigger from there, but that is the beginning.
> 
> I liked the dialogue and character interaction a lot, and thought the synthesis of magic/science and engineering as well as the other side/this side culture shocks that come out are really engaging.
> 
> ...


Does sound like an interesting read, I'll look for it...


----------

